# Shrinkage



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Like ya read about! Snow that is! Grass showing on top of the septic tank!  The good news is that there's not much frost in the ground, under the snow, so things should dry out fairly rapidly! 
Now, the bad news! NOAA is saying that we will be back into a weather pattern, like Feb, starting next week! Chance of mixed precip cycling through every 3 or 4 days!  
Bears are out in Milford! Skunks are out in Manchester! Reports of destroyed bird feeders & stinky dogs! 
Dave


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Gives new meaning to the phrase " The sights and smells of spring".


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Hit 52 here today beginning to see some grass some mud supposed to be like this into next week cross fingers it stays...


----------

